# which would you say I should be worried about?



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice blue, Hummingberd! We've got lots of down trees in town, although nothing here, luckily we took down all the trees that were endangering the house, garage and hives this past summer! We've kept power, too, but lots around us didn't. Greg is over at my mothers checking the hives over there.


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

*Rock*

It's a good thing you have the rock on that hive Hummingberd I'm not sure the straps would keep the top on! Just kidding!!!


----------



## MarkR (Mar 25, 2007)

Well, last night, at 2 am I woke up, heard the wind, and went and put extra bricks on my hive. So I guess you know what I vote for. 

Mark


----------



## Atlas (Jan 31, 2007)

both, one you can move. One you can not.
wish you the best.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

hummingberd said:


> Maybe I should start a poll!!!!


Looks like maybe you should start a POOL...!


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I would buy a barge to put the house and the hive on.


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

we're seriously thinking about investing in jet skis!!! As they say, when life hands you lemons...


----------



## Sport (Dec 11, 2006)

Hummingberd, I took you more for the kayak type. Might be a bit unstable checking your hives in a kayak, though.


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

Sport said:


> Hummingberd, I took you more for the kayak type. Might be a bit unstable checking your hives in a kayak, though.


Good call. You're so right, I AM a kayak girl!!! I just want everyone to know that the newly formed lake and the hives are NOT in close proximity to one another. The hive is up on high ground. The issue is that the water was eeking every so closely to my HOUSE! Yikes. Luckily, the rain slowed and the water has receeded! Yippeeeeeeeeee....


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Ruben said:


> It's a good thing you have the rock on that hive Hummingberd I'm not sure the straps would keep the top on!


I'd drive a few nails through the cover just to make sure.


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

hah! Ok, ok. The rock is there because the straps usually aren't there. We used the straps cuz winds got up to gusts of 60 mph. I'm also happy to announce that the cover successfully stayed on the hive. I was a little worried for awhile there!


----------

